# Your favourite duo?



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

My Lange 1 with a good friend


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Something similar . . .


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

drhr said:


> Something similar . . .


Exquisite homage to F.A Lange and TT1931 US. Impecable taste!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Karlisnet said:


> Exquisite homage to F.A Lange and TT1931 US. Impecable taste!


Thank you! From your watch listing we're cut from the same cloth as to aesthetic preferences (and you're one of the few that would know the details of these two watches)!!!


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Keeping the trend going...


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

ramonesf2 said:


> Keeping the trend going...
> 
> View attachment 12589721
> View attachment 12589723


Excellent choices!. The U/D in WG is just superb, and the TT1931 chocolate with the CF strap is to die for. Congrats mate


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Karlisnet said:


> Excellent choices!. The U/D in WG is just superb, and the TT1931 chocolate with the CF strap is to die for. Congrats mate


I noticed you don't have a CF strap for yours. I'd be willing to part with my extra brown CF strap if you'd be interested.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

ramonesf2 said:


> I noticed you don't have a CF strap for yours. I'd be willing to part with my extra brown CF strap if you'd be interested.


I'd be interested in your brown CF strap if it's in decent shape. It would give my TTR 1931 some extra versatility and more wrist time. Let me know if you're serious.


----------



## WatchTourist (Oct 17, 2017)

Love that Up/Down. Next on my list for sure.


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

I always wanted a JLC reverso but it looks like .... on my wrist.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

treiz1337 said:


> I always wanted a JLC reverso but it looks like .... on my wrist.


There are many different sizes. It starts at 19x33mm (ladies version) and goes up to 30x50mm on grand reversos. The TT1931 is on the medium size, with a well balanced 27x46mm case, and just 7mm thickness thanks to the cal 822 wich is only 2.94mm thick.

Though the watch may look small, it looks (and feels) great on the wrist!


----------



## Kavorka02 (Aug 19, 2016)

Both silver/cream dials & 37mm. Fits great on smaller wrists!


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

These two for now...


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Kavorka02 said:


> Both silver/cream dials & 37mm. Fits great on smaller wrists!


Wonderful choices! And I would say they go together quite well. Congrats mate.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Dancing Fire said:


> These two for now...


Thanks for posting your beauties. That Saxonia AC is indeed one of the most appealing annual calenders, but I really feel for your lange 1 moonphase. Simply gorgeous!

Cheers


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

A duo of duos: Emil Lange 1815 Moonphases in PT and RG, and Lange 1 guilloche dials in mother-of-pearl (WG case) and YG.


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

CFR said:


> A duo of duos: Emil Lange 1815 Moonphases in PT and RG, and Lange 1 guilloche dials in mother-of-pearl (WG case) and YG.
> 
> View attachment 12627359
> 
> View attachment 12627361


Are they your watches? Four stunning watches! It is unfortunate the YG has fallen out of favor at Lange.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

CFR said:


> A duo of duos: Emil Lange 1815 Moonphases in PT and RG, and Lange 1 guilloche dials in mother-of-pearl (WG case) and YG.


That platinum 1815 is so sublime!!!


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

drhr said:


> That platinum 1815 is so sublime!!!


Ummmmmm: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Moonphase Emil Lange Hommage Limited... for $46,688 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24
No need to thank me


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

drhr said:


> That platinum 1815 is so sublime!!!


+1. A dream watch!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

TJMike said:


> Ummmmmm: A. Lange & Söhne 1815 Moonphase Emil Lange Hommage Limited... for $46,688 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24
> No need to thank me


Heh, you know the RO is first, cheaper and should be more common . . . if/when then we see.


----------



## aksingh (Jul 16, 2011)

Lange 1 and Reverso make a great dressy pair.


----------



## LandauV (Jun 30, 2017)

Grandfather with grandson...


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

LandauV said:


> Grandfather with grandson...
> 
> View attachment 12646769


Beatiful Langematik Wempe!. It is indeed a rare (but gorgeous) bird.

You missed the "father" in your post 









Enjoy!


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

ngilbert7 said:


> I love the Lange Moonphase and the staple. I think, for me, I'd go with a sportier supplement that I can beat up a little more. I'm partial to the McQueen Rolex Explorer.


You mean the "stealth"? Indeed a great pair with the Explorer McQueen.


----------



## angelikaC (Mar 13, 2018)

This is impressive collection that you have. keep it up.


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

To my eye, anything next to an ALS looks like something next to an ALS.


----------



## jaygats (Mar 2, 2015)

If I can choose anything I’d go FP Journe chrono bleu and duoface reverso. Mmmmmm


----------

